# Ted's turn for the chop!!



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am really hoping it will calm his ''urges'' down. Amongst others this weekend Ted tried to hump a Husky and a Great Dane. Gotta admire the boy for effort!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

that must have been something to see  A for effort!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck for Thursday Ted. I'm sure you'll be back to lovely bouncy self in no time. Are you going to use a vest Colin?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Good luck for Thursday Ted. I'm sure you'll be back to lovely bouncy self in no time. Are you going to use a vest Colin?


I don't wear vests Clare....Oh Ted you mean LOL!!

Not sure, they are going to supply a cone which they suggest for 24 hous.
The vet seemed fairly sure that he should not be ''at'' his wound much so we will see!! I wonder if the there are different kinds of stitches?? 

Would be interested to hear what other people have paid - my estimate is for £155.00 - includes one pre op check, two post op checks , cone and pain killers!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck Ted, hope it goes well! Great Dane.... I am impressed!! I wonder what a Dane-apoo would look like?!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor old Ted... suspect hat he is the sort of dog who is an eternal optimist and won't let a little thing like th snip stop him from enjoying potential relationships with every dog he meets!

Incidentally we met a great dane crossed with a standard poodle yesterday, he was very sweet and played beautifully with Kiki. He was 2 years old and looked rather like an Irish Wolfhound!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Poor old Ted... suspect hat he is the sort of dog who is an eternal optimist and won't let a little thing like th snip stop him from enjoying potential relationships with every dog he meets!
> 
> Incidentally we met a great dane crossed with a standard poodle yesterday, he was very sweet and played beautifully with Kiki. He was 2 years old and looked rather like an Irish Wolfhound!


Oh don't say that!!!! Walks are getting very embarrassing!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope all goes well for Ted tomorrow as I'm sure it will and he'll be back to his normal self in no time... minus the amorous advances.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You'll be able to pamper Betty tomorrow to keep your mind off poor Ted in his delicate situation. Had to laugh at the thought of his antics,did you give him a lift up..... randy divil  hope all goes well x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow Teddŷ, he will probably be most relieved once they are gone, too much humping never done anyone any good!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor old Ted! Hope he makes a quick recovery!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow Ted!!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Bless. Poor ted. Still giggling at the idea of a Great-Dane-a-poo. 

Will be thinking of you both. X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Ted with or without your balls you will always be a special poo to me ..

I hope it reduces his urge to hump  and all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck Teddy......hope you keep your optimism!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck Ted, hope he recovers fine. Dudley was done 4 months ago but we had friends staying at the weekend that have a nearly 14 yr old JR bitch, she was just coming to the end of a season (friends say they hardly last anytime now) - boy did Dudley know it!! the urge was definitely still there and their dog was teasing him, pushing her back end towards him (but snapping the minute he put a paw on her!) he was following her and crying...we said it was just like The doggy Graduate!!! - hope you don't get this in the future with the great dane!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww poor Ted....

I'm sure he'll get on just fine though and will take it all in his stride. 

Betty will be waiting with open paws for his return...is this the first time they've been apart? 

Keep us posted

With love and licks 

From Molly 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck Ted! We paid £137 for Biscuit which included just one post op check & cone. I didn't get any painkillers but he was dosed up with them after the op and I think were slow-release. x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hugs and kisses for Ted tomorrow!! and for you as well Colin!! He will be brilliant in no time . . does he get chicken and rice for a day???


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We will be thinking of you Teddy Boy...lady sends you a kiss!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Whats the recovery time like? I want max done too, he tried his luck on a st bernard! I mean really? He jumps on the back of everything at the moment! Like you colin its embarrassing!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I probably should have used better punctuation there! You know what i mean


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> I probably should have used better punctuation there! You know what i mean


Ha Ha...yes I know what you mean, but my daughter would probably agree with the first sentiment!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Took Ted in this morning and he trotted off to the back of the surgery without a backwards glance ( thanks Ted!!)...if only he knew what was to come!!!

Mairi, Betty is used to being on her own when Ted goes swimming once a week,
but when he comes back the play goes to a whole new level....this is my fear when I bring him home tonight, Betty will not understand the new ''no play'' rule! - could be fun!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope alls well. I think Betty will know he's not feeling great and really can't imagine that Ted will be up for playing. I hope you have a quite settled night with a poo who just wants to sleep it off xx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Good luck Ted ,everything will be fine and hopefully in a couple of months no humping ( that's what I am hoping for anyway) we had Eddie done 3 weeks ago and it cost me £60 but we didn't have a cone and he had a slow release pain killer and he was fine x


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Sorry Colin forgot to mention they work the cost out for the weight of the dog. Eddie only weighs10.8kg x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How is Ted?
Hope he is home and snoozing happily, dreaming of Great Danes etc etc etc!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope Ted got on ok today and is getting plenty of rest now ...

I'm sure you'll be busy entertaining Betty this evening 

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Morning all..

Bit of a restless night with Ted, he was a bit whingey through the night and is still feeling quite sorry for himself this morning. As expected Betty does NOT realise that Ted is not up for playing at the moment and is looking very puzzled as to why i keep telling her no every time she attempts to.

Anyway here is a couple of Ted in his posh onsie!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh bless him. He still looks super cute despite having his plums off


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor boy


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad to hear it all went well and Ted looks very smart in his onesie. I'm sure Betty will not have to wait much longer before Ted is back to feeling himself and they can cause merry mayham together.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ted looks very cool, glad he is recovering ok. Poor Betty - actually it'll be poor Ted I guess as well when he feels better and wants to charge around with Betty!! Or poor you trying to keep them from charging about together! I'm sure the time will fly.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Very posh onesie!! Hope he isn't too sore. Get well soon from Lola x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ted looks so handsome!!! I am sure he will be back to himself in no time


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Hope Ted is feeling better soon, he looks gorgeous in his onesie!! X


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Glad to hear Ted is on the mend. He looks very smart in his onesie x x


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad it went well. Hope he is feeling back to full strength soon.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah! Ted, such a lovely boy. Feel better soon.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Great color for him! He looks grand!! Get well soon Ted . . Betty wants to romp!!!!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Gosh you wouldn't know he's just had an op! Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och poor wee man, fingers crossed he has a better night tonight. 

He is such a handsome boy 

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Have to admit Ted was feeling his old self by tea time yesterday so we had a quiet night. He has started to try to get to his wound but so far the onsie is doing its job. Just another seven days lead walk then back to normal


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Glad to hear that Ted is recovering well Colin


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

So glad he's doing better! How old is he?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So glad Ted is getting back to himself!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovecockapoo2 said:


> So glad he's doing better! How old is he?


He was 10 months yesterday.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ted looks wonderful in the photos ... Ahh love him xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

How's Ted getting on?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> How's Ted getting on?


Hi Clare,

Ted has been given the all clear to resume normal activities from today - 7 days after the op!!! He sure has got some excess energy to burn off!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Quick Ted, go find a Great Dane!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Quick Ted, go find a Great Dane!


On our evening walk last night I bumped in to my neighbours who have two poos and he still tried to hump one of them - I am hoping it is just taking time for his hormones to settle down!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad Ted is back to himself  

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Where there's a will, there's a way......or a Ted!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

I think you'll find it will calm down soon. Alvy went on a bit of a humpathon just after his op, thankfully just his bed and one time my leg when I sat on the floor. It stopped after a couple of weeks and he hardly does it at all now. Our dog walker told us the hormones take a while to leave their system.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Haha I love that - a humpathon!


----------

